# Ray's bun recipe



## chopsaw (Apr 8, 2020)

OK , I've been wanting to try this for awhile now . Here's 

 sawhorseray
  thread .





						Burger Buns
					

I finally found a recipe for soft burger buns! My usual bun effort, posted here about five years back, led to a rather heavy finished product.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/buns-burgers.171380/#post-1253749    I followed this recipe to a T and was rewarded with what I’ve been...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



I have to admit , that I did change it up a bit . I like to follow the recipe given for the first time , that way you know what you're dealing with . 
Anyway , the changes were not that big of a deal . I used only egg whites ( saved the yolks and made pasta dough ) 
Used the food processor , and brushed the tops with butter . Not a big deal .
Anyway , After the first ( and only ) rise , I shaped it in a rectangle . 
Then I ran a wheeled pizza cutter thru the dough . Made sure it separated , then put it back together . 
I was using the 360 to bake these , so I sized it to fit the baking pan . 






Lookin a bit rough in raw form . I knew at this point they might be a little heavy . 
Into the 360 at 375 degrees . Pulled when they started to brown and brushed with melted butter . 





I temp my breads at 190 , or tap the bottom for a hollow sound . 
Temp was good on these , so out of the 360 . 





Smells is fantastic . Here's a look at the bottom . 







Let them cool on the counter , then separated . 










There was some weight to these , but not dense by any means . 
For me , might be just a bit heavy for sausage . I could have caused that by changing up the recipe . 
The smell , bite , texture and chew are fantastic . The taste ,,, my goodness the taste is out of this world . 
The chew on these , is awesome . For my taste would make a great sub sandwich . The taste / flavor is so good 
it stands on its own . I took a bite , ran for the butter and a knife . So good . 
I might knead ( get it ) to make them smaller and give it a second rise for buns . I'll do it again just as I did this for personal bread 
or sub sandwich . 
Ray , thanks bud .


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 9, 2020)

Those look awesome if I made them and smelled them baking I'd be like you getting the butter and a knife


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 9, 2020)

Yep, a smaller diameter roll, proofed longer would lighten them. They look good. For me, there is something magical about Cold Butter on Hot Bread...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 9, 2020)

Those look great!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 9, 2020)

Picture perfect


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 9, 2020)

Wow Rich, those look gorgeous, Like! I'm glad you like recipe, I went thru quite a few before settling in on this one a few years back. I do fairly well at shaping burger buns, not so good on sausage rolls. I'll be making a batch today, got five packets of yeast left in the pantry. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 9, 2020)

Rich those buns look great....need to do those for some sausages I have in the freezer.

LIKE

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2020)

Wow!!
Those look mighty Tasty from the Den!!
I got plenty of butter here---So far.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks really nice, Rich! Will be using Ray's recipe this week...


chef jimmyj said:


> there is something magical about Cold Butter on Hot Bread.


... plus slice of cheese on top.... Mmmmm... That's why I want to make those buns!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 9, 2020)

looks like they came out good, like the others said nothing like some butter on homemade bread (rolls)


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks for lookin and all the likes and comments . I'll be doing these again for sure . Next time I'll follow it exact and do a second rise with an 8 count of rolls . 
Thanks again everyone .


----------



## gary s (Apr 9, 2020)

Look Really Good from here  Like JJ said  Hot bread and Butter  Mmmm  Mmmm

Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 9, 2020)

Excellent looking buns and great use of the 360. Will have to try them in there.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 9, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks for lookin and all the likes and comments . I'll be doing these again for sure . Next time I'll follow it exact and do a second rise with an 8 count of rolls . Thanks again everyone .




Man, I'm thrilled that you like my recipe Rich, thank you! I got it from a guy I met on my old sausage site, he's about 80 now, lives in Maryland, and I still send him jokes via email.  The guy can make dinner rolls with AP flour that are so light they almost float away from the table, unfortunately I haven't quite been able to pull that off, these buns are about the highlight of my baking career. Made a batch today, got 5 lbs of flour left and 4 packets of yeast in the pantry, now I'm hesitant to make a pizza. I'm going to put in a standing order online and hope it comes thru before I have to resort to store-bought. Got a yardbird and a yam on the weber, some mac & cheese in the oven, zukes on the stove. Stay safe and stay well! RAY


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks great.  I need to try this.  Thanks 

 chopsaw
  and 

 sawhorseray


----------

